# The New White GUI (Screenshots)



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry these have taken so long to get up...
I have been super crazy busy at home....

The images speak for themselves.
This is the new color of the DirecTV interface, that will eventually make it to all their current receiver line: D10/D11/D12, H20/HR20, and R15


General Menu
Channel/Show Banner
Guide
My Playlist
Program Info/Play
Progress Bar


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks good. Nothign earthshattering, but clean. I'll have to give the old GUI one more spin tonight before tomorrows CE.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Earl,

On the Program Info/Play screenshot it says the program is 23 of 21 in the Prioritizer. How's that possible?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Ken S said:


> Earl,
> 
> On the Program Info/Play screenshot it says the program is 23 of 21 in the Prioritizer. How's that possible?




Way back with one of the very original bugs in the system, I had a problem with the Series Links... and I had some double entries. When I deleted them, the sequence got out of wack.

I was told, I can clear it out by moving every entry around in my series link list, but... I just haven't gotten around to it (not a big deal).


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

it would look good on my Hr20-100


----------



## JDW (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks good. Thanks for the post.

Very clean. Much easier on the eyes IMO.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Way back with one of the very original bugs in the system, I had a problem with the Series Links... and I had some double entries. When I deleted them, the sequence got out of wack.
> 
> I was told, I can clear it out by moving every entry around in my series link list, but... I just haven't gotten around to it (not a big deal).


I wonder if it could be a feature. I'd like to see my wife's face if she noticed Dancing With the Stars was 99th out of 25


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

Much less dark and depressing. I like it!


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I believe it looks clean and the revised blue doesn't look as dull. But, to be honest, it's the white background that concerns me. If you're watching TV at night with the lights dimmed and hit the Guide or Play button, it seems that the white background will pop awfully hard.

Earl, did the white background give you that impression?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

durl said:


> I believe it looks clean and the revised blue doesn't look as dull. But, to be honest, it's the white background that concerns me. If you're watching TV at night with the lights dimmed and hit the Guide or Play button, it seems that the white background will pop awfully hard.
> 
> Earl, did the white background give you that impression?


Not really... It is a littel brighter in a totally dark room... but to me... it is not "that" overwhelming.

I actually really do like the white background, and the blue one now buggs me on my HR20-100 and R15 (don't mind it so much on my SAT-GO)


----------



## boltjames (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm a bit disappointed that all this is is a color change as what I'd really like to see is a better use of space for the guide information itself.

The Tivo split guide option would have been a great addition (unless patented) so you can see an entire evening's programming one one channel at a glance.

Similarly, so would the ability to turn off the PIP so that more vertical real estate could have been dedicated to showing more than 6 channels at a time in the traditional bar guide.

I guess the thing that is most puzzling is this; the resolution of 720p or 1080p panels and the recent development of larger screen sizes at popular pricepoints means that more users would be able to read slightly smaller text than ever before. This guide looks like a relic from the 4:3 days when only 6 channels of information at-a-time was the responsible thing to build because the resolution was awful. It's 2007 and we've got panels that look better than computer screens from 12 feet away. Build a maxi-guide that puts 12+ channels where those current 6 are.










BJ


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

boltjames said:


> The Tivo split guide option would have been a great addition (unless patented) so you can see an entire evening's programming one one channel at a glance.


While not as fluid as the TiVo version (where you can change the channel while in that guide mode). Highlight a channel number and hit INFO

This will give you a list of all the upcomming shows for that channel


----------



## Tiebmbr (Mar 27, 2007)

BTW...I won't spoil the Tony Awards for you by telling you the outcome, Earl...I'm assuming you were watching the "other Tony" on HBO!


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

how about spending less time changing the colors of the guides, menus, etc which isnt a priority and work on the other more important bugs!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

boltjames said:


> I'm a bit disappointed that all this is is a color change as what I'd really like to see is a better use of space for the guide information itself.
> 
> Similarly, so would the ability to turn off the PIP so that more vertical real estate could have been dedicated to showing more than 6 channels at a time in the traditional bar guide.
> 
> I guess the thing that is most puzzling is this; the resolution of 720p or 1080p panels and the recent development of larger screen sizes at popular pricepoints means that more users would be able to read slightly smaller text than ever before. This guide looks like a relic from the 4:3 days when only 6 channels of information at-a-time was the responsible thing to build because the resolution was awful. It's 2007 and we've got panels that look better than computer screens from 12 feet away. Build a maxi-guide that puts 12+ channels where those current 6 are.


Earlier this year, I tried out the web browser (Beta) on the Wii, and was disappointed by the resolution while trying to read Web Pages on a 50-inch SDTV, yet only a few months later, I was impressed by how easy it was to read webpages on the PS3's web browser (even on the same TV)... so I'm not sure how much of it is actually the output resolution and how much of it is the people who write the software.

That being said, I've had DirecTV receivers in the past that have had the option to turn off PIG (Picture-In-Guide) to allow more room for information as well as room for (I think) 2 more channels. I always kept the guide in as I was fine with the amount of channels, but I think it's a nice option to have for those wanting more...

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The images speak for themselves.
> This is the new color of the DirecTV interface, that will eventually make it to all their current receiver line: D10/D11/D12, H20/HR20, and R15


I've stated (on several occasions) my criticisms of the HR20, and while not one of the more important ones, the GUI has certainly been a vocal one of mine... but I much prefer this new look over the old one.

*GOOD WORK, DIRECTV!!*

In the past, I've criticized the "DirecTV" interface of being too "DOS" looking (as it reminded me of some DOS programs I've had in the past, as well as some OLDER DirecTV receivers I've had) which I felt was strange given the fact that we're living in the 21st century, and the "DirecTV" interface just seemed outdated considering Windows XP, Vista, Mac OS's, TiVo, PS3's XMB, etc... but even these few subtle changes has really helped the GUI, IMHO.

The previous colors also seemed a bit too "harsh" for my tastes as everything appeared too dark (an issue I had with an RCA receiver years ago) and the font color didn't work well with it. However, just lightening up the colors and the new design style at the top has greatly improved the look.

I do still have a few issues with the GUI, namely the small fonts/icons in the playlist, as well as a lack of channel logos on the playlist/channel guide, and I think the "orange" color in the progress bar looks out of place, but other than that, I think the new GUI looks really good. Again, I state, *GOOD JOB, DIRECTV!!*

*Note:* I'm fixing to get either tomorrow or the next day, some supplies to run new RG-6 coaxial in anticipation of getting the HR20. The reasons are several, as I intend on having the KA/KU dish installed in a different location than the Phase III due to a possible expansion of the deck to where the Phase III is located at the moment, to replace one of the lines running to the room where the HR20 will be located to Quad-cable to match the second line, and to run a dedicated antenna line to the Living Room for use with the relocated HR10-250 and TiVo Series 3 HD-DVR (that I'm receiving tomorrow), as well as the running of a new line from the antenna to a bedroom that will have a LCD with a digital tuner on it, and to put in wall plates instead direct lines from the floor like I have now since we're putting in new laminate flooring in some of the rooms. After this work is completed, I will playing CSR Roulette to try and get a good deal on a HR20... so I should be able to test out this new GUI soon enough... hopefully...

~Alan


----------



## Tiebmbr (Mar 27, 2007)

gregftlaud said:


> how about spending less time changing the colors of the guides, menus, etc which isnt a priority and work on the other more important bugs!


...For me, the dated-looking GUI has always been one of my biggest pet peeves.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

gee, I hope they didn't spend a lot of time on that... :zzz: Maybe I'm just spoiled because I've seen much better from none D* (or Hughes) receivers almost 10 years ago. The first Sony D* receiver I had (probably a 2nd gen receiver) allowed the user to choose a color theme, the detail of the program info (less info showed more channels per page) and % transparency for the GUI. When in the guide, you had a full screen image behind, thus the reason for the transparency choice. The only flaw on that guide was the background picture changed to whatever was highlighted in the guide... Guess you can't have everything... 

While we're asking for GUI updates... How about more horizontal (time) info? For example, the Sony HD300 is smart enough to know whether the active display is 4:3 or 16:9. When it's 16:9, it shows 2 hours of program guide, not just stretching the 90 minutes to fit...


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

jes said:


> Maybe I'm just spoiled because I've seen much better from none D* (or Hughes) receivers almost 10 years ago. The first Sony D* receiver I had (probably a 2nd gen receiver) allowed the user to choose a color theme, the detail of the program info (less info showed more channels per page) and % transparency for the GUI. When in the guide, you had a full screen image behind, thus the reason for the transparency choice. The only flaw on that guide was the background picture changed to whatever was highlighted in the guide... Guess you can't have everything...


I do believe you are referring to the Sony B-65 receiver... my favorite (non-TiVo) GUI. There was a way around what you were talking about though...

~Alan


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

gregftlaud said:


> how about spending less time changing the colors of the guides, menus, etc which isnt a priority and work on the other more important bugs!


I think that, long term, you would find that the rework of the GUI was more than cosmetic and is in anticipation of some new features (at least one big one).


----------



## boltjames (Sep 3, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> I think that, long term, you would find that the rework of the GUI was more than cosmetic and is in anticipation of some new features (at least one big one).


Right now, all I see is a change in the guide to the D* branding and color guidelines. Nothing wrong with that, but I hardly see it as a GUI "upgrade".

BJ


----------



## csgo (Oct 15, 2006)

gregftlaud said:


> how about spending less time changing the colors of the guides, menus, etc which isnt a priority and work on the other more important bugs!


Good idea! A post of reason!

Techno geeks playing with colors instead of fixing real problems. This is a sure sign of poor management.

-Joe


----------



## mr anderson (Oct 6, 2006)

Agree, this is not some major thing to go crazy over and not an upgrade. More like a change in color of the current UI.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

At least they didn't go back to the GUI of the old RCA SD receivers (the worst I've ever seen) :icon_bb:


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

gregftlaud said:


> how about spending less time changing the colors of the guides, menus, etc which isnt a priority and work on the other more important bugs!


I agree with this. As nice as it is that DTV is taking the time to spruce up the look and feel of the interface there are bugs that need more attention and missing, promised features that need to be added before something like this should take a high priority (CIR anyone?).

I realize the new look and feel is a done deal and we will all be getting it soon, but this seems to me that it should have been a low priority.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

All the programers on the HR20 could spend their time on the CIR issue... and wouldn't change the fact, that it has nothing to do with the software on the HR20.

You can only assign so many people to one task, before you start to get a diminishing return (and possible even detrimental results). They have a very large team for the HR20.... 

So while on the surface, it may look like XYZ feature/update got higher priority then others, that is not always necessarily the case.


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> ... So while on the surface, it may look like XYZ feature/update got higher priority then others, that is not always necessarily the case.


Oh, certainly, Earl. I do understand that. I just used CIR as an example because that was what popped into my head first. I was not trying to imply that DTV was not working on that at all; you have told us they are working on CIR, and that is good enough for me.

Let me use a less... emotionally charged... example: editing a Series Link when there are no scheduled recordings.

We now return you to our regularly scheduled discussion.


----------



## Steve2726 (Apr 9, 2007)

JDW said:


> Much easier on the eyes IMO.


Personally, I find white to be harder on the eye, it makes me squint more on my computer monitors. Is there any chance they will give you a choice of the current blue GUI vs. the new white one?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Steve2726 said:


> Personally, I find white to be harder on the eye, it makes me squint more on my computer monitors. Is there any chance they will give you a choice of the current blue GUI vs. the new white one?


Nope... and this color scheme is going to be the color scheme for all receivers (D10/11/12 H20 HR20 R15)


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Nope... and this color scheme is going to be the color scheme for all receivers (D10/11/12 H20 HR20 R15)


Earl any word on when for the H20 and R15? Just ball park like next month, fall, winter, next year.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BMoreRavens said:


> Earl any word on when for the H20 and R15? Just ball park like next month, fall, winter, next year.


No, no word... but it will be after the next national releases for each.
(aka... it is going to be a little while)


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, no word... but it will be after the next national releases for each.
> (aka... it is going to be a little while)


Thats what I figured. Thanks Earl.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Uh-oh! Look closer at the Picture-in-Page below ... anyone see a promo for a DirecTV competitor? 

Definitely a coincidence and unintended, but I am amused. 

http://hr20.dbstalk.com/images/hr20_white/05-info.jpg


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Funny


----------



## Aria (Aug 27, 2005)

Steve2726 said:


> Personally, I find white to be harder on the eye, it makes me squint more on my computer monitors.


So, do I and I think a lot of other people. Yet, DirecTV purports this as being easier to read!:nono2:


----------



## LotusJPS (Feb 26, 2007)

Aria said:


> So, do I and I think a lot of other people. Yet, DirecTV purports this as being easier to read!:nono2:


I'd have to agree, it's a bit too bright for me. I also noticed when you select info during a program the banner is larger than it was.


----------



## Sander (Jun 3, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sorry these have taken so long to get up...
> I have been super crazy busy at home....
> 
> The images speak for themselves.
> This is the new color of the DirecTV interface, that will eventually make it to all their current receiver line: D10/D11/D12, H20/HR20, and R15


I'm sorry, but I don't see this on my HR20-100. Am I missing something or is this included in an update I haven't downloaded yet?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sander said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't see this on my HR20-100. Am I missing something or is this included in an update I haven't downloaded yet?


You will see it in the next national release for your HR20-100
It is not available on the HR20-100 yet.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Sander said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't see this on my HR20-100. Am I missing something or is this included in an update I haven't downloaded yet?


The new white GUI will be available for the -100 tonight and tomorrow in a CE release.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Sander said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't see this on my HR20-100. Am I missing something or is this included in an update I haven't downloaded yet?


The current national release for the -100 doesn't yet contain the "white" GUI. Soon, perhaps.

A little birdie says:
Check out the CE forum if you are really interested in the new GUI.


----------



## Sander (Jun 3, 2007)

cygnusloop said:


> The current national release for the -100 doesn't yet contain the "white" GUI. Soon, perhaps.
> 
> A little birdie says:
> Check out the CE forum if you are really interested in the new GUI.


A lot of acronyms for a newbie. What is the CE forum? Link?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Sander said:


> A lot of acronyms for a newbie. What is the CE forum? Link?


Check out this link.

http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=79021


----------



## Tony Chick (Aug 24, 2006)

As a programmer and UI designer myself, I find the new White UI distracting. The static White portions stand out more than the darker interactive elements that you want to draw the eye to. It makes it seem busy by not making it clear where your attention should be focused.


----------



## boltjames (Sep 3, 2006)

Quick question: 

One of my two HR20-100's lives in another location without a phone line. Will that HR20 get the white UI when its released or does it need to be hard wired to a phone line in order to download/install it?

TIA

BJ


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

boltjames said:


> Quick question:
> 
> One of my two HR20-100's lives in another location without a phone line. Will that HR20 get the white UI when its released or does it need to be hard wired to a phone line in order to download/install it?
> 
> ...


Software updates download via satellite, no phone line required.


----------



## boltjames (Sep 3, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Software updates download via satellite, no phone line required.


Thanks. And actually, I just checked my UPC's and I own two 700's, not 100's as I previously thought.

So to get the new GUI, do I just wait or does forcing a phone call or some rebooting get me up to speed?

BJ


----------



## dixoncider (Sep 10, 2006)

So there in no way to change the menu color??? It is way to bright. The contrast is worst. The old one was much easier on the eyes. When is my contract up?? This box kills me.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

boltjames said:


> Thanks. And actually, I just checked my UPC's and I own two 700's, not 100's as I previously thought.
> 
> So to get the new GUI, do I just wait or does forcing a phone call or some rebooting get me up to speed?
> 
> BJ


If you want to force the update, you need to restart using the menu, and when you get the "Starting up" message, press 02468 slowly and deliberatly on the remote. The box will download the latest software and install it.


----------



## boltjames (Sep 3, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> If you want to force the update, you need to restart using the menu, and when you get the "Starting up" message, press 02468 slowly and deliberatly on the remote. The box will download the latest software and install it.


Thanks. That was easy. Downloading software as we speak.

BJ


----------



## Nesto (Nov 20, 2006)

Hate it. Way to bright.


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

Experienced it for the first time today -- immediate reaction: horrible. Not sure who cooked this up, but they don't have an eye for aesthetically pleasing graphic design. This website has a better color palette.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I was poking around the forums and say the notice about the national release of 0c168 so I accessed my HR20 from work via my Slingbox Pro and I have to say first glance No Likey at all - Way too bright! 

I of course will have to mess with it some when I get home in a few hours. Hope all my recordings survived, I totally forgot to check that when I connected.


----------



## mikefeuer (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm afraid I have to give this a 'disappointed' rating. 
I find the contrast unpleasant, the white actually harsh in appearance.
Menus look like a poorly thought out combination of old and new.
I was expecting something more "active" like in look and feel. But...I assume I'll get used to this in a week anyway. More importantly the box has been working great for me for eight months, so I'll change my rating to neutral.


----------



## bill213 (Feb 28, 2007)

I got the upgrade this am and i think the colors are great much easier 
to read. love all the new features


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

Just woke up to the new GUI also. It's OK I guess. The colors look good in the menus. Jury is still out on the progress bar. I like "flashy", so to me it looks more simple. I guess I'll get used to it. You know what I'd like to see in the channel guide and info banner..... star ratings of the movie you've tuned to. I miss that from the cable days. Someone smack me upside the head if they're in there and I've never noticed them! :bonk1:


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

My 2 units upgraded this am. GUI looks great. Not real bright and very sharp, HD sharp!


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

boltjames said:


> I'm a bit disappointed that all this is is a color change as what I'd really like to see is a better use of space for the guide information itself.
> 
> The Tivo split guide option would have been a great addition (unless patented) so you can see an entire evening's programming one one channel at a glance.
> 
> ...


I have to second that!!!

Is there more to it than just a color change? I really hope so after all the fuss was made, but I still don't see it.

Edit: I do realize that the major reason for the GUI overhaul was to prep for VOD.


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

I just woke up to the new interface and I'll give it an initial "A". Looks good. It's possible that I'll have a different opinion onceI play around with it more.

Anyway, it proves they ARE working on it. Forward motion. I love that!


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

What does VOD have to do with this putrid new color scheme? :nono: 

I don't understand that one.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

HarleyD said:


> What does VOD have to do with this putrid new color scheme? :nono:
> 
> I don't understand that one.


The new GUI is supposed to have new features that are not turned on yet and other things that are behind the scenes.

The behind the scenes stuff is mostly to support the new menus, etc for VOD.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

And the color scheme is irrelevant.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Got the new GUI last night.....the new "white" is MUCH improved over the old blue. Love it!


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks fine to me, but I wasn't unhappy with the previous colors.  

Responses in this thread just shows that you can't please everybody.

Bill


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

My reaction:

Yawn. To the nth power.

I hope the new GUI didn't take time away from more important fixes.


----------



## mjm76 (Aug 27, 2006)

videojanitor said:


> Experienced it for the first time today -- immediate reaction: horrible. Not sure who cooked this up, but they don't have an eye for aesthetically pleasing graphic design. This website has a better color palette.


I agree with you 100%. I feel the color is now dull looking and does not 'POP" like it did on my Panny Plasma. :nono:

I am disappointed in the color..........too dull for my taste.

It looks like something that would have been used by DirecTV 10 years ago.

I guess I will get use to it.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

Actually the colors that were used 10 years ago, at least on the Hughes STBs were GREAT!

The suckitude of this color scheme is timeless.


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't like the new GUI at all. It's harder to read plus it looks like the font on the play bar may be smaller. The Directv logo and all the blank space around it takes up about 1/3 of the play bar. I wish instead of changing the GUI, they would have made some fixes/improvements such as easier access to close captioning, and especially not having to push the Enter key to change channels. I understand they want to try something new graphically, but I think there are more important things to be done with the HR20.


----------



## Tiebmbr (Mar 27, 2007)

IMHO, best thing to happen to the HR20 so far....now bring on the VOD!


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

After spending a few hours with the new UI last night overall I like it. The white could be a leeetle bit more gray but I can live with it. In no particular order, things I really like: 

1. It's fast. Nice improvement in scrolling, paging and response times. 
2. My Playlist. I like the placement of all the elements, and I like that the list now does not seem run off the bottom of the screen. 
3. The Guide. The placement of elements on the screen is good.


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

m4p said:


> I don't like the new GUI at all. It's harder to read plus it looks like the font on the play bar may be smaller. The Directv logo and all the blank space around it takes up about 1/3 of the play bar.


I agree -- what's with all the "white space" (literally) around the DirecTV logo?? There's enough room in there to repeat the logo two more times! Maybe they are saving it for future ad space? Imagine, the DirecTV logo flanked by a Carl's Jr. and a Ford logo ...


----------



## nick1817 (Feb 12, 2007)

jahgreen said:


> My reaction:
> 
> Yawn. To the nth power.
> 
> I hope the new GUI didn't take time away from more important fixes.


+1


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

finaldiet said:


> Not real bright and very sharp, HD sharp!


HD? Looks the same as before to me, at least as far as the resolution goes.


----------



## Tiebmbr (Mar 27, 2007)

When people are complaining about the white being "too bright", what does white normally look like on your screen, say on the D* schedule screens or Active channel? To me the white in the menus is more like a subdued shade of grey. Could your contrast be set a little to high? (Not to pick on anyone's viewing preferences...)


----------



## JTB547 (Mar 7, 2007)

Tiebmbr said:


> IMHO, best thing to happen to the HR20 so far....now bring on the VOD!


I agree....


----------



## BubbaDude (May 22, 2007)

boltjames said:


> I'm a bit disappointed that all this is is a color change as what I'd really like to see is a better use of space for the guide information itself.


I agree. Watching last night's NBA Final with the new Super-Groovy Blueish Color Scheme, I had to marvel at the the contrast between ABC's use of space, color, graphics, and text on their on-screen game summary and D*'s progress bar that pops up every time you do a Skip30.

The ABC game summary has the ABC logo, the game score, the quarter, and game clock and the shot clock, five pieces of information. The DirecTV progress bar has a huge logo, the show name, the length of the show, the amount of pad, the current position, and the number of clicks buffered, six pieces of information. The ABC thing is half as high and 2/3's as wide as DirecTVs, and much more pleasing to the eye. The D* bar conveys very little useful information and insists on hanging around way too long. If it was the same size as the ABC thing, it would fit below ABC's info without obscuring it.

When you see things like this you have to wonder if the graphic designers who created it actually watch TV. It was my experience when I worked in an AR lab for a major Japanese TV company that most engineers in this field don't use the product. D* seems to suffer from the same malady.

I have to hold my nose to watch TV with this disaster on the bottom of the screen.


----------



## boltjames (Sep 3, 2006)

BubbaDude said:


> I agree. Watching last night's NBA Final with the new Super-Groovy Blueish Color Scheme, I had to marvel at the the contrast between ABC's use of space, color, graphics, and text on their on-screen game summary and D*'s progress bar that pops up every time you do a Skip30.
> 
> The ABC game summary has the ABC logo, the game score, the quarter, and game clock and the shot clock, five pieces of information. The DirecTV progress bar has a huge logo, the show name, the length of the show, the amount of pad, the current position, and the number of clicks buffered, six pieces of information. The ABC thing is half as high and 2/3's as wide as DirecTVs, and much more pleasing to the eye. The D* bar conveys very little useful information and insists on hanging around way too long. If it was the same size as the ABC thing, it would fit below ABC's info without obscuring it.
> 
> ...


Hear, hear.

Someone needs to remind the D* UI design team that we're using 46" 1080p panels with 2 million pixels and that the need for a guide designed for a 60 year old mom watching a good ol' Magnavox 480i 4:3 isn't necessary. At the very least, create an option to double the content and/or halve the sizes. My first D* receiver was a Sony from 1997 and it had the same 6 channels by 90 minute guide. HDTV. Ever hear of it D*?

BJ


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

boltjames said:


> Hear, hear.
> 
> Someone needs to remind the D* UI design team that we're using 46" 1080p panels with 2 million pixels and that the need for a guide designed for a 60 year old mom watching a good ol' Magnavox 480i 4:3 isn't necessary. At the very least, create an option to double the content and/or halve the sizes. My first D* receiver was a Sony from 1997 and it had the same 6 channels by 90 minute guide. HDTV. Ever hear of it D*?
> 
> BJ


Boy, do I ever agree.....like what they've done......BUT.......the smaller amount of content (ie. bigger fonts) is really a bad tradeoff. Seems they swung the pendellum to far to the other extreme. Just my two cents....overall like it though except for this.


----------



## gumball69 (May 30, 2007)

funhouse69 said:


> I was poking around the forums and say the notice about the national release of 0c168 so I accessed my HR20 from work via my Slingbox Pro and I have to say first glance No Likey at all - Way too bright!
> 
> I of course will have to mess with it some when I get home in a few hours. Hope all my recordings survived, I totally forgot to check that when I connected.


Hey Fun... accessing the receiver remotely??? Cool. How do you do that. What's to set up?


----------



## SBHD (Apr 22, 2007)

boltjames said:


> Hear, hear.
> 
> Someone needs to remind the D* UI design team that we're using 46" 1080p panels with 2 million pixels and that the need for a guide designed for a 60 year old mom watching a good ol' Magnavox 480i 4:3 isn't necessary. At the very least, create an option to double the content and/or halve the sizes. My first D* receiver was a Sony from 1997 and it had the same 6 channels by 90 minute guide. HDTV. Ever hear of it D*?
> 
> BJ


For all the good it did, I spent a bit of time on a "rant" to them. Actually, I tried to describe the problem with the WHITE background as technically as I could (I have graphic design background and experience with GUI design).

It wouldn't be so bad if it was just the Guide that was bright (though, the Guide IS bad...), but the controller bar for the DVR is, well, just clueless. On our 50" plasma, the white logo area on the left side is almost a foot wide - at least 80% is empty, glaring, white. Absolutely no reason for it. They can't even use the excuse that it's their logo.

Any user interface that's on an active overlay should not be distracting and disrupting to the viewer. Their "selling point" of the new GUI was better contrast for readability. Well, ok, white letters on relatively dark background. But, why WHITE backgrounds anywhere? whew. And, it seems they've reduced the transparency, just making matters worse.

I sure hope they listen and rethink this. At least, offer the user some choice. My last receiver (not DVR or HD) had not only color scheme, but transparency choices. It's like they're trying to enforce human interface guidelines for an operating system - it just doesn't apply here. There's only a single application.

For me, this GUI is so bad I was even telling dtv I'd rather give up any fixes (like the crop - stretch problem) and go back to 0x15C. Unfortunately, I now find tonight the crop stretching is still present in 0x166! (yes, I know one can't downgrade)

btw: I probably have my display tuned like a lot of critical viewers, with the levels maybe half of the factory default. The first guy I talked to at Dtv started to bring up my TV setting and I cut him off and requested to speak with a supervisor.

edit: Well, now I am really disappointed - I thought I had 166, but I have 0x168. The MAIN item I was looking forward to being fixed was the Crop stretching bug. It's still there - in fact, looks even more stuck (I can't get it to even flicker to the proper aspect when pausing/play toggling).


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

Is that folder icon in the My Playlist page new?

-mk


----------



## josejrp (May 5, 2007)

Count me in as thinking the new colors are MUCH better than the old ones. Usually I like dark themes or skins for my GUIs, but the "blues on blues" colors of the old releases weren't all that great. The new colors look great on my TV (at least now we have some transparent blues on a white background, etc...). I do agree the progress bar is way too big, but I could say the same about the info bar on top - it's just the info bar at least displays more text. All in all, a welcome change. I recently got my HR20, and it looks like I got it at exactly the right time - the new software releases have made it more pleasant to the eye, faster, and more sophisticated. Yay DirecTV!


----------



## WashDCHR20 (Apr 11, 2007)

The new color scheme is OK, however on my TV when I have started to watch a show that I recorded and leave it, the "non-bold" white text is so faint that I have trouble reading it. I really think someone needs to rethink this scheme - at least for the non-bold white text there isn't enough contrast between it and the background. 

I'm kind of disappointed - it looks like they didn't have anyone with any human factors experience working on the GUI - or they would have made sure there is more contrast so the text is easily readable. The bold white text is, but when it becomes "non-bold" after starting to view a show (and then leaving it without deleting it) - I cannot see how anyone would have thought that text shows up well.

They need to get a human factors expert involved in their GUI. At my company when developing GUI's, there is a mandatory review by a human factors expert. This is partly because we develop software for the government, but in this case this GUI is seen by a large number of users, and is a good part of what makes their experience with this box good or bad. 

In some ways the new GUI is better than the old one, but as far as I'm concerned the text was far more readable on the old GUI - at least for shows that you started watching but left and want to return to later.


----------



## WashDCHR20 (Apr 11, 2007)

An addition to my post above: I might find this new GUI acceptable if there was some way to turn off the feature that once you start to watch a show, and leave it - the text for that show is "non-bold". If all the text were bold in the list of recorded shows (even for ones you've started watching but haven't deleted), then at least everything would be easily readable. If they would make this an option, I would be OK with the new GUI.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Add me to the list of people that now likes the new GUI. I couldn't stand it at first, but it appears to be growing on me. Now I just wished the new software wasn't wreaking havoc with my HR20.....


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

WashDCHR20 said:


> I might find this new GUI acceptable if there was some way to turn off the feature that once you start to watch a show, and leave it - the text for that show is "non-bold".


I agree. The text for the "watched" shows becomes so dim, it blends almost completely into the background. I can't believe nobody noticed that during the design.

As someone mentioned above, I don't understand why they couldn't take their clues from looking at graphics from top-notch designers, like the ones who produce for network television, or things that are considered by most to be elegant, such as the iPod, or heck, Apple software in general. It's all very appealing to the eye, and they expend a lot of time and energy to make it so. This new GUI looks very "Fisher-Price" to me.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

WashDCHR20 said:


> I'm kind of disappointed - it looks like they didn't have anyone with any human factors experience working on the GUI - or they would have made sure there is more contrast so the text is easily readable. The bold white text is, but when it becomes "non-bold" after starting to view a show (and then leaving it without deleting it) - I cannot see how anyone would have thought that text shows up well.
> 
> They need to get a human factors expert involved in their GUI. At my company when developing GUI's, there is a mandatory review by a human factors expert. This is partly because we develop software for the government, but in this case this GUI is seen by a large number of users, and is a good part of what makes their experience with this box good or bad.


I think all major companies have human factors experts, I am sure D* is no exception. A UI that's supposed to go to all their products (and not just hr20) is not going to be designed by developers. But human factors experts are not infallible, and some are better than others.

As to your specific complaint about the color of the previously viewed shows, I definitely agree. When the white GUI CE was released that was my only complaint (as well as some other posters in the CE forum), but alas it wasn't changed. They tweaked a few things (like the progress bar) based on our feedback, but this wasn't one of them


----------



## AjzRide (Jun 17, 2007)

Doing some troubleshooting on OTA signal strengths, I noticed the FTM is working now. Only 1 SAT cable, but both tuners show signal, and I have successfully recorded two shows at once. Was this a result of the GUI inspired updates, or had that previously been working?


----------



## scat (Apr 7, 2007)

I hate it, the white, the white, get rid of it.
the play back banner is smaller because the D tv logo is larger
I just hate it, I wish programers of user interfaces would give you things as options, and NOT be force fed there ideas. And in the guide I think we get less lines of programming

Scat


----------



## mousemaniac (Jun 17, 2007)

New Features?

I'm new to the HR20 (had it about 2 months now and still miss my TIVO), but I have found some new features since the "upgrade" to the new GUI.

You can now set up your guide button to go directly to the guide with one button push without going through filter.

I also noticed that I can now push play while on a folder and it will immediately play the first show in the folder. (Before I just got a rude bonk noise.)

You can also delete a whole folder by clicking the + twice while on a folder.

These may have already been in place (like I said I am new to the system) but I don't remember them before the new GUI.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

mousemaniac said:


> New Features?
> 
> I'm new to the HR20 (had it about 2 months now and still miss my TIVO), but I have found some new features since the "upgrade" to the new GUI.
> 
> ...


:welcome_s to DBStalk

The one press guide has now been added to the new GUI in the menu but there has been a hidden menu for that 6+ months now. You can also turn off scrolling for the guide and play list in the menu now. That was also in the hidden menu.

As far as hitting play on the folder that was just added and it is called group play. If you press play on the folder it will keep playing every episode in the folder instead of you having to select a new episode after the one you were watching ends.


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> :welcome_s to DBStalk
> 
> As far as hitting play on the folder that was just added and it is called group play. If you press play on the folder it will keep playing every episode in the folder instead of you having to select a new episode after the one you were watching ends.


Now that is a pretty cool feature.

-mk


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

scat said:


> I hate it, the white, the white, get rid of it.
> the play back banner is smaller because the D tv logo is larger
> I just hate it, I wish programers of user interfaces would give you things as options, and NOT be force fed there ideas. And in the guide I think we get less lines of programming
> 
> Scat


The progress bar ("play back banner") is actually the same size as it was before the GUI was updated, but the difference is the logo has been centered, and of course the white backgrounds.

Here's a screen capture from the blue GUI:








​
Click this link for the new GUI, but realize the pictures are different scales: http://hr20.dbstalk.com/images/hr20_white/06-progress.jpg


----------



## Sander (Jun 3, 2007)

scat said:


> I hate it, the white, the white, get rid of it.
> the play back banner is smaller because the D tv logo is larger
> I just hate it, I wish programers of user interfaces would give you things as options, and NOT be force fed there ideas. And in the guide I think we get less lines of programming
> 
> Scat


I guess it may have to do with how old your eyes are. :hurah: These 67 year-old eyes find the new white menus much easier to read.


----------



## SBHD (Apr 22, 2007)

Menus (text) is one matter. Even then, they could keep the readability up and make it less "bright" by using more transparency. The Guide is bright, but at least it's not up on top of the full-screen video.

Having large expanses of white on the play controller is the big problem.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

I saw this morning that D* has updated the CUSTOMER HELP CHANNEL 201, its how showing the new GUI as a demo.


----------



## SBHD (Apr 22, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> I saw this morning that D* has updated the CUSTOMER HELP CHANNEL 201, its how showing the new GUI as a demo.


maybe it's a virus


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I agree that the guide portion itself is easier to read, it's the white section at the top that is too bright for my taste.

Most of our viewing is at night with just a little ambient light in the room. When I hit the Guide button, that white really hits hard. I have my TV set to tone down whites but it's still too harsh to me.

Not sure if it's related to the software update, but after having the HR20-700 for a couple of weeks, I've had my first skipped recordings. It missed the HD feed from my RSN on both the pregame and the game itself on Sunday.

Does the HR20 have trouble recording channels 94-95?


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

So is this available yet, or no? If not, when? Seems like if they are sending out emails and TV info it should be?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

mika911 said:


> So is this available yet, or no? If not, when? Seems like if they are sending out emails and TV info it should be?


It has went national on the -700. The -100 just received it in a CE. So it should be going national soon for the -100.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

I enjoy the new GUI as well. I remember my Samsung tech repair guy mentioning it about 2 weeks ago....I then forgot about it, and was pleasantly surprised to see it updated .

Some things I'd like included in future updates (since I got to mess a bit with a DishNetwork HD Receiver)...

Being able to rate/being able to see ratings of programs made by the D* community

Being able to see the OTA signal strength when you press 'info' on your remote

Being able to cycle through the guide options instead of selecting them through a list.


----------



## MKrehelII (Feb 12, 2006)

scat said:


> I hate it, the white, the white, get rid of it.
> the play back banner is smaller because the D tv logo is larger
> I just hate it, I wish programers of user interfaces would give you things as options, and NOT be force fed there ideas. And in the guide I think we get less lines of programming
> 
> Scat


Agreed, It makes me want to scrap the receiver (if they don't add at least a dimmer option I'll rip out the drive and shoot the bright ugly CENSORED.) It's not good for anything but a nightlight... On top of being useless it's cheap looking as well, the bigger better/brighter displays are even more pronounced. Have you tried to read the menus on a standard set slaved to the composite output IE: modulated, forget about it...completely unreadable now.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

MKrehelII said:


> Agreed, It makes me want to scrap the receiver (if they don't add at least a dimmer option I'll rip out the drive and shoot the bright ugly CENSORED.) It's not good for anything but a nightlight... On top of being useless it's cheap looking as well, the bigger better/brighter displays are even more pronounced. Have you tried to read the menus on a standard set slaved to the *composite output* IE: modulated, forget about it...completely unreadable now.


Isn't this a 'HD' receiver? Why are some viewing it through composite outputs? Unless direcTV is giving it to everyone now...and I know the GUI will eventually be filtered down to 'normal' DVRs at some point, but I'd like to think that D* will work a bit on it before then....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ncxcstud said:


> Isn't this a 'HD' receiver? Why are some viewing it through composite outputs? Unless direcTV is giving it to everyone now...and I know the GUI will eventually be filtered down to 'normal' DVRs at some point, but I'd like to think that D* will work a bit on it before then....


Piggie Backed through say a DVD Recorder, would be one reason why people look at it through composit outputs.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Piggie Backed through say a DVD Recorder, would be one reason why people look at it through composit outputs.


Also some use it for Slingbox. I use the S-Video for my slingbox.


----------



## Ibanezwiz (Jun 20, 2007)

Gee! I joined today just to complain about the white menus. What are they thinking? (or maybe they're not).

I feel like Tim the 'Tool Man' Taylor when he plugged in his Xmas lights.
I'm afraid that an airplane will use my house as a landing strip.

Poltergeist?

Give me back my dark colors or at least the ability to change them.


----------



## SBHD (Apr 22, 2007)

Hope I haven't made any transgressions by reposting this from the DTV forum on the subject, so I'll apologize in advance. Here is the post, in reply to the same comments I (and others) have made here:

Post: _I log into this forum every once in a while to find out some new tricks on my HR20. I also get a good laugh and how people are so upset with the product functionality, which I find is better than TiVo in most part. But to get so upset about a background color is ridiculous. How can a white background on a small percentage of your screen hurt your eyes! Clearly the brightness is set too high. If someone would actually cancel their service over this issue and give up all the benefits, they need to look at their priorities. In any product, no mater how much it cost, there will be something in the product that an individual does not like. I bought a new car. 0 - 60 in 3.9 seconds, handles like a dream, but I do not like the interface on the radio, should I return the car?_
end post.

*my reply:*
As I mentioned, the TV is set MUCH lower than factory. It is very close to calibration techniques used in the industry. When you have the room darkened for your favorite show or movie, it is extremely distracting when the controller comes up for pause/ff/rw etc. It's the controller which is the worst offender. Also, I did say I don't care as much about the Guide, since I'm not obviously engrossed in a show when the guide is up - but it is still really like turning on a room light.

I will even go so far as to quantitatively measure the illumination difference. I'm going to try and do this tonight. I'm guessing it's easily between a half to a full f-stop, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was more. (a full f-stop being 100% difference, i.e. 2x less or more light). Again, this is for the play controller overlay. I'm going to try for an average scene, say from the Leno monolog, and just pause it. I might even still have a meter which reads in lumens, but since this really is about relative change, f-stop should be a good measure.

To address your analogy, it's not like changing the radio dial. The PRIMARY interaction with the product to your eyes IS the GUI. Many people were introduced to it at a showroom and (at least in part) based their purchase on how it worked, how it felt to them and how they interacted with it. Those factors are absolutely relevant to it's interface. This change is much more akin to taking your car in for you first oil change and having it returned with a re-designed front grill/facade.


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> :welcome_s to DBStalk
> 
> As far as hitting play on the folder that was just added and it is called group play. If you press play on the folder it will keep playing every episode in the folder instead of you having to select a new episode after the one you were watching ends.


So doesn't this mean I could queue up the several epidodes of a show to record to my DVD recorder. If I have 5 epsiodes of The Office I want to get on my recorder, I could just press the folder, correct? Or am I missing something here?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

iowaberg said:


> So doesn't this mean I could queue up the several epidodes of a show to record to my DVD recorder. If I have 5 epsiodes of The Office I want to get on my recorder, I could just press the folder, correct? Or am I missing something here?


That is exactly what it means.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Ibanezwiz said:


> Gee! I joined today just to complain about the white menus. What are they thinking? (or maybe they're not).
> ....
> Give me back my dark colors or at least the ability to change them.


As for what they where thinking:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=88973

Guess that they where thinking the majority of users would like the changes...
Also responding to the post/blogs/websites/articles/ect over the first 9 months of the HR20... that the GUI looked to corporate, computerish, cold, ect....

As for going back to dark colors... isn't going to happen.
As for having a choice... only time will tell, I would put that just marginally ahead of going back to dark colors.


----------



## mdl (May 10, 2007)

New white GUI - appears to work OK except for random, stationary,short lines of color on the guide menu. Used to only happen on the interactive channel. Looks terrible.

Does anyone have a fix?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mdl said:


> New white GUI - appears to work OK except for random, stationary,short lines of color on the guide menu. Used to only happen on the interactive channel. Looks terrible.
> 
> Does anyone have a fix?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Can you provide a screen shot?
I haven't seen anything like that on either of the HR20's.


----------



## SBHD (Apr 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As for what they where thinking:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=88973
> 
> Guess that they where thinking the majority of users would like the changes...
> ...


And this doesn't look "computerish"? There are video games more subtle. I have worked in the graphics industry (along with a career as a software engineer). The level of quality [in graphics] has been on the decline for years and years because people (consumers) are given drivel like this from so called "professionals", who had MSPaint and Word, and started a DTP/graphics business.

When do consumer post/blogs/websites/articles have anything to do with proper design? Maybe they should also participate in the next critical design review or IV&V? The logic just doesn't make any sense. If that's all they based this design on, we [as DTV] customers, don't really have a pleasant experience in HD satellite ahead of us.

edit: note - just re-read my 1st paragraph. wow - guess I'm pretty unhappy with this change.... Sorry if I offended, but my comment about Paint/Word is, unfortunately, based on real experiences.


----------



## Ibanezwiz (Jun 20, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As for going back to dark colors... isn't going to happen.
> As for having a choice... only time will tell, I would put that just marginally ahead of going back to dark colors.


Nothing like having things shoved down your throat.


----------



## mdl (May 10, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Can you provide a screen shot?
> I haven't seen anything like that on either of the HR20's.


Earl - here you go. HR20-100. Thanks again.


----------



## mr anderson (Oct 6, 2006)

If they were so set on redoing the GUI, then why not actually redo it? I mean, all they really did was throw some white in there. Still have the ugly yellow color? 

Take a queue from Tivo's interface, Apple TV's interface, hell, even Verizon's Fios interface...

All of them are at least homegrown to be rich in color and design, and are miles ahead. And even if you disagree, at least they care enough to do something new and different.

This isn't the 80's and customer's aren't retards that need a basic, watered down GUI that look like they're running from windows 98.

I just think if they were going to do something, then they should have made it substantial. You don't deserve props for putting some white in and changing a font.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mdl said:


> Earl - here you go. HR20-100. Thanks again.


Looking at those images... it looks like it is almost a DVR-TV communication issue, or something on the TV.

Are you connected via HDMI? Compononent? Or what does it also look like with say an S-Video cable.


----------



## mdl (May 10, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Looking at those images... it looks like it is almost a DVR-TV communication issue, or something on the TV.
> 
> Are you connected via HDMI? Compononent? Or what does it also look like with say an S-Video cable.


I have Component and HDMI running. I also checked the composite signal to a portable DVD player. Same results. All look the same.

By the way, the picture quality is 100% on all HD and std def channels. It's only the guide where this occurs.

Interestingly, the same problem occurs on one of the interactive channels, which also has a white background. That problem was from day one. I think it's the weather info channel.

The darker colored guide background, before the update, was always without issue.

I have this hooked up to a projector. The HD tivo in the same setup, before this unit replaced it, was fine.

Thanks again.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mdl said:


> I have Component and HDMI running. I also checked the composite signal to a portable DVD player. Same results. All look the same.
> 
> By the way, the picture quality is 100% on all HD and std def channels. It's only the guide where this occurs.
> 
> ...


Let me check with some people...
But I think that something may be physically wrong with your HR20... and it might need to be replaced.


----------



## mdl (May 10, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Let me check with some people...
> But I think that something may be physically wrong with your HR20... and it might need to be replaced.


So, it's replacement then?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mdl said:


> So, it's replacement then?


Seems so... haven't heard back.


----------



## sgnhaf (Jul 31, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sorry these have taken so long to get up...
> I have been super crazy busy at home....
> 
> The images speak for themselves.
> ...


that does not appear as white as that investors release lead us to believe, o well, it still looks better than the old way


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

does any one have pics of the old guide?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You'll find them in your original HR20 user guide.


----------

